# Hi all



## Summers (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi all,

Im jus preparing the tank for my new mantid which i should be purchasing on monday! Thanks to Ian for all the helpful answers to my millions of question i fired at him last nite!

I am a complete beginner so you will probably see many posts from me in the near future!!


----------



## Ian (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Summers!

Glad you made it over to the forum  

Speak soon.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Summers.

Good luck with your new Mantis! Theyre great, interesting bugs.

You've found the right forum too, these guys can answer most any questions about Mantids, oooth's and whatever else is involved.


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------

